# drivers trying to pull a fast one



## Nsaudra (Mar 20, 2016)

I'm am really tired of drivers taking two or more numbers, when they are called and its amazon fresh bags they don't walk up, or jump in on numbers of people not there so they can deliver the amazon now. they are fooling no one, some employees have caught on ask for the number or bust out people with more than one, some employees don't care just want the stuff delivered. I am here to work yes I prefer tip orders but not enough that I need to pull a scam...... the other part of it might be that they want delivery orders in a, b, c. yes I hate when im am on a day trip but I feel like we all take turns I don't want them everyday,


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Nsaudra said:


> I'm am really tired of drivers taking two or more numbers, when they are called and its amazon fresh bags they don't walk up, or jump in on numbers of people not there so they can deliver the amazon now. they are fooling no one, some employees have caught on ask for the number or bust out people with more than one, some employees don't care just want the stuff delivered. I am here to work yes I prefer tip orders but not enough that I need to pull a scam...... the other part of it might be that they want delivery orders in a, b, c. yes I hate when im am on a day trip but I feel like we all take turns I don't want them everyday,


Mentioning here in this forum does not going to solve your problem, We had same issue once in a while and we "all" drivers agreed to it that we will not miss our number from the que either its 50 or 100% Fresh delivery. If that is not possible talk to your WH Manager about it.


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

Fresh delivery sucks, but they tip well from my observation.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Behemoth said:


> Fresh delivery sucks, but they tip well from my observation.


For your info, there is "No" tips in Fresh deliveries within the app, you might get cash once in while and that is 1:200!


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

humblebrag

sounds like someones getting shifts


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

i'd also like to vent for a second about "shady" drivers at warehouses. There's one in particular at my warehouse (UCA1) that gets 40 hours of reserved blocks every week even though it's supposed to be random. When I confronted the warehouse managers about it, they told me it was probably because he's been doing Flex for a long time. (i'm sorry, but since when did seniority play a key in independent contractor work?!).

In addition, he never takes a number when he comes in, he stakes out the carts and tries to claim his "number" when he sees one with a good route, which he did last week when my number got called and he tried to steal my cart.

Lastly, he's cool with all the warehouse managers so they let him get away with all of this, and when they pass out the little slips to start pulling bags, he gets to cherry pick his route by the slips, pull his own bags and leave the warehouse without ever having to take a number.

To this guy, if you're on this forum, i'm sick of your shit.


----------



## SomeChick82 (Aug 27, 2015)

soupergloo said:


> i'd also like to vent for a second about "shady" drivers at warehouses. There's one in particular at my warehouse (UCA1) that gets 40 hours of reserved blocks every week even though it's supposed to be random. When I confronted the warehouse managers about it, they told me it was probably because he's been doing Flex for a long time. (i'm sorry, but since when did seniority play a key in independent contractor work?!).
> 
> In addition, he never takes a number when he comes in, he stakes out the carts and tries to claim his "number" when he sees one with a good route, which he did last week when my number got called and he tried to steal my cart.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'd definitely need to 'vent' about him... I would suspect he's using multiple accounts if he's getting all of his blocks prescheduled. ... not cool of your warehouse to let him run the place as he pleases.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

SomeChick82 said:


> Yeah, I'd definitely need to 'vent' about him... I would suspect he's using multiple accounts if he's getting all of his blocks prescheduled. ... not cool of your warehouse to let him run the place as he pleases.


Even with multiple account you cannot guarantee that you will get 40hrs, most of the blocks will overlap partially or completely. There is no seniority in Blocks scheduling its pure random. Only way to get guaranteed 40 hrs is he/she got some blessings from the Managers who is giving him/her reserved blocks every week


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

soupergloo said:


> i'd also like to vent for a second about "shady" drivers at warehouses. There's one in particular at my warehouse (UCA1) that gets 40 hours of reserved blocks every week even though it's supposed to be random. When I confronted the warehouse managers about it, they told me it was probably because he's been doing Flex for a long time. (i'm sorry, but since when did seniority play a key in independent contractor work?!).
> 
> In addition, he never takes a number when he comes in, he stakes out the carts and tries to claim his "number" when he sees one with a good route, which he did last week when my number got called and he tried to steal my cart.
> 
> ...





SomeChick82 said:


> Yeah, I'd definitely need to 'vent' about him... I would suspect he's using multiple accounts if he's getting all of his blocks prescheduled. ... not cool of your warehouse to let him run the place as he pleases.


I don't see a problem giving your best drivers more reserved blocks. Seniority doesn't always mean better though. You could always let the air out of his tire while he's schmoozing the MGMT.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

FlexDriver said:


> Even with multiple account you cannot guarantee that you will get 40hrs, most of the blocks will overlap partially or completely. There is no seniority in Blocks scheduling its pure random. Only way to get guaranteed 40 hrs is he/she got some blessings from the Managers who is giving him/her reserved blocks every week


it's not hard to get 40/hrs. a week here, but it'd be nice to get some reserved blocks so I don't have to spend my life fishing for blocks every day to hit 40 hours.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

DriverX said:


> I don't see a problem giving your best drivers more reserved blocks. Seniority doesn't always mean better though. You could always let the air out of his tire while he's schmoozing the MGMT.


what determines a good driver? I bust my ass for Amazon, am never late on deliveries, don't sit around just collecting the hourly looking to do the least amount of work as possible. There's a lot of good drivers at my warehouse that have never gotten a reserved block, and it's upsetting this ******bag gets to bypass the system.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

All that stuff you're doing and apparently seniority. Maybe he's banging the scheduler. I've had 100% completions for weeks now but I rarely get a reserved block and when I do it's always just one random 3 hour. I've only been delivering for a few months though so I'm not senior. If I don't see more reserved blocks in 6 months to a year I'll be more concerned.


----------



## SomeChick82 (Aug 27, 2015)

I'm sorry but I seriously doubt that seniority or favoritism gets you more hours. If so, I'd have see it by now. Best dispatchers/supervisors can do is drop a block and hope you're fast enough to get it. If he's not catching them the day of and has it prescheduled, there's something else.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

we were talking about reserved blocks.


----------



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> i'd also like to vent for a second about "shady" drivers at warehouses. There's one in particular at my warehouse (UCA1) that gets 40 hours of reserved blocks every week even though it's supposed to be random. When I confronted the warehouse managers about it, they told me it was probably because he's been doing Flex for a long time. (i'm sorry, but since when did seniority play a key in independent contractor work?!).
> 
> In addition, he never takes a number when he comes in, he stakes out the carts and tries to claim his "number" when he sees one with a good route, which he did last week when my number got called and he tried to steal my cart.
> 
> ...


I work out out of UCA 1 also and I have seen this in action. It seems like I was getting the warehouse and all my reserved blocks I wanted then when January started my reserved blocks dropped and I had to keeping trying to get the blocks they through out. There seems to be more and more coming out. I was very surprised I got 3 out of 5 of the reserved blocks I wanted. Hoping I can get more. But I have only been getting Restaurants have not had a warehouse since last year. They are ok just the time is crazy for picking up and dropping off


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Dakota2009 said:


> I work out out of UCA 1 also and I have seen this in action. It seems like I was getting the warehouse and all my reserved blocks I wanted then when January started my reserved blocks dropped and I had to keeping trying to get the blocks they through out. There seems to be more and more coming out. I was very surprised I got 3 out of 5 of the reserved blocks I wanted. Hoping I can get more. But I have only been getting Restaurants have not had a warehouse since last year. They are ok just the time is crazy for picking up and dropping off


I heard from some one in my WH that they are considering to close down restaurant deliveries as this service is in huge loses. The only service which breaks even/ profitable is Logistics (.com), even Prime Now is not doing great as well.


----------



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

FlexDriver said:


> I heard from some one in my WH that they are considering to close down restaurant deliveries as this service is in huge loses.


I do not know why they would do that I am always really busy with them, and there are many drivers besides myself waiting.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

Dakota2009 said:


> I do not know why they would do that I am always really busy with them, and there are many drivers besides myself waiting.


You can calculate yourself, how much is the ticket (Check amount) and how much they are paying us per block. Amazon is not making NOT even close to $18hr which they are paying us on restaurant deliveries.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

FlexDriver said:


> I heard from some one in my WH that they are considering to close down restaurant deliveries as this service is in huge loses. The only service which breaks even/ profitable is Logistics (.com), even Prime Now is not doing great as well.


food delivery is huge in SF, but i'd be fine if they shut down hot wheels out here. I prefer warehouse shifts over everything


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

soupergloo said:


> food delivery is huge in SF, but i'd be fine if they shut down hot wheels out here. I prefer warehouse shifts over everything


If you have enough block in WH, it do not worth it to go for HW, but almost every where you have to balance between WH and HW to make decent amount of blocks. *Something is better than nothing!!*


----------



## Flex89 (Jun 12, 2016)

The whole point of Prime Now and HW isn't to make money. It is to get prime subscribers, that's what the shareholders want to see.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

End of the day, everyone wants to see positive numbers regardless of owners or shareholders. Prime and Logistics is a very small portion of huge Amazon's business empire. But still profit and loss is the end result.


----------



## Dakota2009 (Oct 19, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> food delivery is huge in SF, but i'd be fine if they shut down hot wheels out here. I prefer warehouse shifts over everything


I'm not crazy about them either but then when we go to the warehouse we have to pull the number and we have to wait and it's like wasted time seems like there should be an easier way


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

Dakota2009 I hope to meet you at the warehouse one day!


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

We don't have tickets in Chicago.


----------



## Keyser Söze (Jun 25, 2015)

Flex89 said:


> The whole point of Prime Now and HW isn't to make money. It is to get prime subscribers, that's what the shareholders want to see.


Yep. And if you know anything of amazons history, then you know that they don't care about losing money for as long as it takes.

Now and probably for years to come, they will lose money on HW and Prime Now. The goal near-term is more subscribers to Prime.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

Flex89 said:


> The whole point of Prime Now and HW isn't to make money. It is to get prime subscribers, that's what the shareholders want to see.





Keyser Söze said:


> The goal near-term is more subscribers to Prime.


that makes sense .. as i'm delivering to apartment buildings, I get a lot of strangers questioning me on what kind of Amazon stuff i'm delivering and I explain the Prime membership to them. Amazon should have a referral program for the amount of people I probably get to subscribe


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

soupergloo said:


> that makes sense .. as i'm delivering to apartment buildings, I get a lot of strangers questioning me on what kind of Amazon stuff i'm delivering and I explain the Prime membership to them. Amazon should have a referral program for the amount of people I probably get to subscribe


There was an article I saw that gave some insight to this. Something like the average Prime member places 7 orders per year and 75% renew. @ $100 per member they are making money.
Very few Prime members use PN or Rest, but those that do use it regularly, and they tell everyone how great Prime is.


----------



## Flex89 (Jun 12, 2016)

FlexDriver said:


> End of the day, everyone wants to see positive numbers regardless of owners or shareholders. Prime and Logistics is a very small portion of huge Amazon's business empire. But still profit and loss is the end result.


Tell that to Uber. Four Billion in losses, yet a sixty billion dollar valuation. There are more valuable things to buy market share with other than profits.


----------



## Flex89 (Jun 12, 2016)

UberPasco said:


> There was an article I saw that gave some insight to this. Something like the average Prime member places 7 orders per year and 75% renew. @ $100 per member they are making money.
> Very few Prime members use PN or Rest, but those that do use it regularly, and they tell everyone how great Prime is.


Possibly this one?

http://www.fool.com/investing/general/2016/03/25/how-prime-makes-amazon-profitable.aspx


----------



## LLXC (Nov 22, 2016)

It's a race to non-bankruptcy for delivering food. Whoever can suffer the most losses till others bankrupt will be left to make the $. 

It does look like Amazon is raising the minimum of restaurant orders to $20 in my area, and to $30 for alcohol though..


----------



## Rosio (Oct 16, 2016)

The annual renew revenue looks good on the books. I can't even imagine how many prime members there must be.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

It's actually the same as the Costco model -- there's a set markup pretty much across the board on products, but the individual store's profit comes from memberships: new ones, renewals, and especially the upgrades to executive memberships. Why do you think they're so aggressive pushing the upgrade any time they see a white membership card?


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> Lastly, he's cool with all the warehouse managers so they let him get away with all of this, and when they pass out the little slips to start pulling bags, he gets to cherry pick his route by the slips, pull his own bags and leave the warehouse without ever having to take a number.
> 
> To this guy, if you're on this forum, i'm sick of your shit.


so he gets to go into the warehouse section......who usually pulls the bags, the wh staff?

putting up w this is part of the job.....question anythgn will get u in trouble w the bosses....

the psychology of wh supervisors is well discussed & the verdict is.....not good


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

they have a new cc out now

the amazon prime rewards chase visa sig card

its the way 2 make money selling items to ppl & losing money on each item & losing money shipping

can flex drivers have this please


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

flexian said:


> so he gets to go into the warehouse section......who usually pulls the bags, the wh staff?


correct, which isn't the problem because there's a lot of Flex drivers that do it, but he's the only one that gets to cherry pick his route and essentially cut in front of everyone that was waiting there with a number.



flexian said:


> putting up w this is part of the job.....question anythgn will get u in trouble w the bosses....
> 
> the psychology of wh supervisors is well discussed & the verdict is.....not good


it's too late, I already questioned it and I didn't get in trouble? I plan on calling him out each and every time I see him there until his behavior changes.


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> correct, which isn't the problem because there's a lot of Flex drivers that do it, but he's the only one that gets to cherry pick his route and essentially cut in front of everyone that was waiting there with a number.
> 
> it's too late, I already questioned it and I didn't get in trouble? I plan on calling him out each and every time I see him there until his behavior changes.


so how are slips distributed usually


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

flexian said:


> so how are slips distributed usually


just simply by passing them out, but this kid doesn't socialize with anyone at the WH *except *the managers .. he literally stands at the desk and chats them up the whole time until bag pull time comes and then gets to pick his slip before he starts the bag pull.


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

thats so low tech sneaky ness.....wow.....hhaa

the getting perference, the getting in trouble.....usually done secretly....using the computer....and no one knows but 1 or 2 wh ppl

ur wh actually sounds nice


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

flexian said:


> thats so low tech sneaky ness.....wow.....hhaa
> 
> the getting perference, the getting in trouble.....usually done secretly....using the computer....and no one knows but 1 or 2 wh ppl
> 
> ur wh actually sounds nice


there's one WH supervisor that really has the Flex drivers best interest in mind and doesn't let anyone get away with shady stuff, but unfortunately, he's not always the one working.

we all know what this shady guy is doing, but very few people have the balls to say anything because they don't want to get on anyone's bad side at the warehouse.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

soupergloo said:


> just simply by passing them out, but this kid doesn't socialize with anyone at the WH *except *the managers .. he literally stands at the desk and chats them up the whole time until bag pull time comes and then gets to pick his slip before he starts the bag pull.


Buy a spy camera (if you dont have one already) make a video post on Youtube and other social media and send to Bezos as well! These type of people should stay out!

P.S This way Sup/Mgr will also learn a lesson that "dont get too *close* to anyone, *unnecessarily or may be.................." *


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

FlexDriver said:


> Buy a spy camera (if you dont have one already) make a video post on Youtube and other social media and send to Bezos as well! These type of people should stay out!
> 
> P.S This way Sup/Mgr will also learn a lesson that "dont get too *close* to anyone, *unnecessarily or may be.................." *


this is usa, not europe or someplace......

the role of the higher-ups = 2 select the winners

not 2 ensure fairness when conflict arises

& here it sounds like they have selected their wh winner


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

flexian said:


> this is usa, not europe or someplace......
> 
> the role of the higher-ups = 2 select the winners
> 
> ...


Yes this is USA. I have been to so many places and I will say it with pride that USA is not perfect but one of the best, looks like you never been out of US that is why you gave such a childish statement!


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

FlexDriver said:


> Yes this is USA. I have been to so many places and I will say it with pride that USA is not perfect but one of the best, looks like you never been out of US that is why you gave such a childish statement!


'looks like' ?

my statement is based on differences of law.....which managers tend 2 base ther actions on 4 many reasons.....

not my xpertise but still truth.....


----------

